# Looking at another panfish combo



## jojo (Jan 4, 2015)

It's that time of year when I start looking into new gear for spring.

I am looking for a light weight setup for panfish. Vertical jigging, casting small spinners, bobbers. I don't really like ultralight rods as most seem too wimpy for my taste. I have it narrowed down to a 6' Light St. Croix Avid with a Shimano Stradic CI4+ 1000 spinning reel.

Any thoughts or other ideas? Please let me know.


----------



## jojo (Jan 15, 2015)

I got the reel, but still am undecided on the rod. I can't decide on length or power. I do like the weight and feel of the Avids though. Could you guys tell me what you use?


----------



## jojo (Feb 2, 2015)

Has anyone ever tried the St. Croix Panfish Series Spinning Rods? I was looking at these as well.


----------



## earl60446 (Feb 2, 2015)

I can't really help you with the rods you have listed but I use a light action rods also. Small rods for bluegill and a 10 footer when jigging for crappie. Always cheap rods because I break so many of them. I can't imagine how bad of a day I would have if I broke a $150.00+ rod.
Tim


----------



## jojo (Feb 4, 2015)

I was looking at the 7' light St. Croix panfish rod. Length is the biggest thing I can't decide on. I'm looking for a do it all panfish rod. Do you think 7' would be too long?


----------



## jojo (Feb 10, 2015)

I finally decided on a rod for my Stradic CI4+ 1000. I got an Avid 6'6" Light.


----------

